# Strion vs Stinger



## chiphead (Feb 27, 2006)

Isn't the output pretty much the same for these two?

chiphead


----------



## michiganstud (Feb 27, 2006)

chiphead said:


> Isn't the output pretty much the same for these two?
> 
> chiphead


 
The Strion is 12,000 cp

The Stinger is 15,000 cp

The strion is very small and easy to carry.


----------



## VWTim (Feb 27, 2006)

The output is similar, although the Stinger, at least the Poly Stinger at work, has a little larger hotspot while the Strion really focus's the light and throws better.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 27, 2006)

You can tell the differency with your eyeballs. The Stinger is brighter. :wave:


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 27, 2006)

To me, the Stinger and Strion are in the same classification and ballpark as far as output goes. You'd need to see them side by side to say the Stinger is brighter; unlike, say, comparing it to a MC60 or ROP. So having said that, the Strion is ALOT smaller, lighter, and throws just as well or better, according to Flashlightreviews measurements. The Strion also seems to have a whiter output to me, YMMV. Bottom line, the Strion goes everywhere in a pocket; the Stinger doesn't.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 27, 2006)

Phaserburn said:


> the Strion . . . throws just as well or better, according to Flashlightreviews measurements.



Well, not really.  It shows throw (Lux) at ~9720 and ~7000 overall for the Stinger, and 7246 and 5000, respectively, for the Strion. Those numbers comport with what my eyeballs see, too, with the Strion being about 2/3 or 3/4 as bright as the Stinger. Not a huge difference, but certainly noticeable. 

peace


----------



## Blazer (Feb 27, 2006)

IMHO, the small difference in lumens is made up by the size and ease of carry of the Strion, there's one on my duty belt now, where there used to be a Stinger XT. Much better and less obtrusive on my belt.


----------



## lightplay22 (Feb 27, 2006)

My stinger put out more light than my strion. I used to carry a stinger in a pocket of my carhart work pants, which now carries the strion. For general purpose needs the strion is great, but the stinger will illuminate a larger area.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 28, 2006)

Not to get off the topic but.... 



I love the Stinger HP and Ultra Stinger. Not the same purposes but such great light output in a small package. Even the Ultra shows promise as it is really thin..

Just my 2 cents LOL


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 28, 2006)

I like 'em all. The UltraStinger probably the most.






_UtraStinger, Stinger, PolyStinger, and Strion._


----------



## kennyj (Mar 1, 2006)

The Stinger is a better base for mods. The body is just large enough to accomodate some serious power while still being smaller than its closest Maglite equivalent (the 2C.) An 18650-based battery pack with a new bulb and upgraded optics makes for a kicking light in a still-small package - in fact, its potential size/performance ratio is INSANE. As a standalone, stock light, though, I'd take the Strion.


----------



## jbieszke (Mar 1, 2006)

sorry to get off the subject, but how do you modify the stinger I have 3 with matched, zapped sanyo 3300 when fully charged holding about 4200. how can I modify to make them brighter?


----------



## chiphead (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks guys for the feedback! I had a Stinger that I later made to an XP and gave to one of my sisters. Tens dollars says she's not taking care of it. So when I noticed the Strion I thought: same bang in a smaller package? I tried to mount a Stinger charger in my truck with no luck. I'd like to give a shot with a Strion and leave some of my batteries at home. The only source for Streamlight stuff here is Batteries Plus, I'll check them out.

chiphead


----------



## kennyj (Mar 3, 2006)

jbieszke said:


> sorry to get off the subject, but how do you modify the stinger I have 3 with matched, zapped sanyo 3300 when fully charged holding about 4200. how can I modify to make them brighter?



The only involved, obscenely-bright-or-long-running mod I'm personally familiar with is FM's 18650 battery adapter and accompanying bulbs (learning more is high on my todo list.) Check out the GB forum and the Incandescent forum for info.


----------

